

Stylus, the Revolutionary Successor to CSS - peng
http://nylira.com/stylus-the-revolutionary-successor-to-css/

======
mcastner
I think this article is not a great introduction to Stylus, it's a better idea
to check out their Github page: <http://learnboost.github.com/stylus/>

While you can write functions to create abbreviated versions of CSS
properties, it's entirely optional.

Also I actually prefer Stylus' mixins and functions to SASS'.

------
theone
I kinda doesn't like the concept of such cryptic representations of standard
language. May be by writing such way you saved a lot of characters, but
anytime standard CSS is lot more readable thus maintainable.

Though I also feel, browser specific styles are really painful. And I also
miss lack of functions, variable in CSS.

------
aDemoUzer
less characters != equal readability. I'll stick with SASS for now.

